# Root Cellar Storing Goat Milk in---good idea or bad?



## fatowl (Dec 7, 2017)

I kinda know the answers I am going to get but I gotta ask. Has anyone here any experience storing goat milk in a root cellar??? Is this possible???

I want to get rid of my refrigerator (I strongly dislike the noise it makes) but I don't want to get rid of all my goat milk. What do I do? Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cold is your Root cellar?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you do end up trying this, I'd be very interested in hearing how it goes


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

following!


----------



## fatowl (Dec 7, 2017)

I have not built my root cellar yet. I plan to build it within the next 2-3 years. I am in the initial planning stages. A farmer friend of mine who has goats told me that they (as children growing up years ago) stored cows milk in a root cellar. He said it will keep for a few days. I didn't get him to define a few days though. Next time I talk to him I will ask that. I imagine it will keep okay for 1-2 days, maybe 3 max. 

I have read that dairy products like goats milk need to be stored at a temp below 38. The same farmer friend told me that the ambient ground temp here in Virginia is around 56. So my root cellar should (if designed and properly built) have a temp that stays pretty steady around 56 or so. I also read a number of 52 for a Virginia root cellar. So we will see..............

I will update in a few years once built.


----------

